# Delta OEM color



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I am refurbishing my old Delta 14" bandsaw. Any suggestions on paint available? I would like spray can and brush on. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Please don't brush the paint. Any rattle can paint would work better. For the color, try here. http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/PaintColors.ashx


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not really sure with both, brush or spray painting. You might be facing uneven patterns or paint wrinkling
results. Just make sure you'll allow proper drying time for undercoats and topcoats . Don't lay coats too thick.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Joe, did you get the band saw painted? What color did you use and by which manufacturer?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

When I did my Rockwell/Delta Unisaw, I used Rustoleum Smoke Gray in spray cans. It was a near perfect match. Just be sure to follow the directions of waiting the proper time between re-coats or it wrinkles.

The thing about painting Delta and Rockwell is that you don't have to be real exact with the shade of gray because the factory wasn't. I read a story about a guy who walked into a whole shop full of original Delta equipment and each machine was a slightly different shade of gray. It's not like matching the paint on a '63 Corvette. You have some lee-way.

I have a Rockwell RAS and it's two-tone gray!

Bill


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Fastback said:


> Joe, did you get the band saw painted? What color did you use and by which manufacturer?


I bought the Rustoleum smoke gray and did some samples. Looks good. I'll tackle the saw soon.


----------



## jpolak1764 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Delta Paiint*

I actually ordered a can of spray paint Friday from Delta in addition to some RAS guard parts. Expensive, but last time I will ever need to paint these parts. Something to pass down to my kids.:thumbsup:


----------



## bisley45 (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is mine Rustoleum hammerd dark grayand the wheels hammerd ivory. I just think its mine I will paint it whatever color I like lol.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow! That is a nice old Delta. The color looks great. Mine is just a young'un compared to yours.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

That is one sharp-looking Delta BS, bisley45!


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice looking band saw. I like that hammered look. I bet it runs a good as it looks.


----------



## bisley45 (Nov 12, 2012)

it does thanks guys.


----------

